# West Bay Rescue?



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Just got a text and pic of emergency vehicles at Causeway camp said kayaker found stranded in water for 2 hours and helo being called in possible other missing. Anybody hear anything on radios down there hope for best.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I saw the Jamaica Beach emergency inflatable headed that way. I hope it turns out better than it sounds right now. Not a good day to kayak or do much of anything else.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Still skeechy details but my buddy found one of them klinging to pilings near south deer apparently his buddy floated off a couple hours earlier and search is going on.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

GALVESTON â€" First responders are searching for a kayaker believed to have gone missing Saturday afternoon after his boat capsized near South Deer Island.
 The Galveston Police Marine Division responded to a call at about 3 p.m. reporting the missing manâ€™s friend clinging to a pole in Galveston Bay near Payco Marina, at 501 Blume Dr., near the Causeway.

They were able to recover the man from the water, police spokesman Sgt. Joshua Schirard said.
The man then told police that he and a friend were kayaking near South Deer Island when his friendâ€™s boat flipped over. When he attempted to help his friend, he also fell into the water, police said.
Galveston police quickly initiated a search for the second kayaker with four boats from the Galveston Fire Department, Galveston Beach Patrol, the Coast Guard as well as a Coast Guard helicopter. 
Both men are in their early 20s. The rescued kayaker appears to be uninjured, police say.

Contact reporter Erin Heffernan at 409-683-5237 or [email protected]


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Search*

I was fishing confederate and was flagged down by Galveston PD. Spent over three hours searching with GPD and the CG up till dark to no avail.
I was surprised that we could not find the kayak. The rescued guy said his buddy was clinging to it when it floated off. The tide was ripping in hard with the ENE wind the yak without anyone attached should have hauled it to the south southwest. Hoping for a good outcome but the water temp was 48 degrees in West Bay and the air temps out the same or lower, not a good combo.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I was chomping at the bit today to hit the water. I kept watching the weather and told my wife about 10 this morning we should head to West away.....kidding....told her I bet there were 3' to 4' footers out there today. The wind was howling where we are on Bastrop. I can't imagine trying to fish that. I sure hope everything turns out well......


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers for the missing man, and his family. That really does not sound good.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Prayers for the missing man, and his family. That really does not sound good.


hopefully he is just waiting for help! i was in a situation a few months ago where i ended up in the water and i knew i had to just wait for help and it came about 30 mins. later, i was lucky i didnt drown and lucky the water was stll warm. i was at utmb 5 hours before they let me go, embarrassed, maybe one day ill say what happen. i hope this man is just waiting also!


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Just talked to my buddy that found the guy on the platform and said luckily he was able to get out of the water but was cold. Neither had life jackets on when they went into water. This was only my buddys second trip into west bay and was running a safe route i showed him a couple of weeks ago when i took him out in his boat a couple weeks ago since he is from Flordia and didnt know the area. Apparently the man said he saw them pass by one time and they didnt see him but saw him waving as they were heading back on the track we had made a couple weeks back. Doesnt sound good for the other man but keepin him and family in our prayers.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Why do people go fishing in 30 MPH winds and 4-5 foot seas. In kayaks . 
Prayers to the family.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

With no life jacket


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayer sent


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Prayers sent! Any update?


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

donf said:


> Why do people go fishing in 30 MPH winds and 4-5 foot seas. In kayaks .
> Prayers to the family.


Early 20s, remember back when we were bulletproof and loved to fish? 
Prayers sent hoping for the best.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Weather*



donf said:


> Why do people go fishing in 30 MPH winds and 4-5 foot seas. In kayaks .
> Prayers to the family.


The weather while not ideal was not that bad for a boat but not good for a kayak. In fact where they launched (causeway bait camp) was fairly protected and ok for a kayak. It wasn't until you crossed the Offats channel and where I assume they got in trouble is where it it dangerous for a kayak. It was my understanding they have fished Galveston numerous times from the yaks but this was the first time they launched where they did.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Find the other kid yet?  Prayers for the family of Alex Gallant...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Fog so thick right now, don't think they are looking.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

on facebook, there is a guy friends with his sister and says they are still looking. He has not been found as of this morning


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Caint believe they caint find the boat. Do those things sink ??


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Search*

I went back out myself in the fog and immediately found the missing kayakers jacket between greens and north deer. After calling the CG to give them the location I met up with my son in his boat and a Tiki neighbor in his boat and we began looking. Visibility was about 50-75 yards most of the day. Shortly after we split up my son met up with the missing guys dad and some family members and they found the kayak belonging to the missing fisherman. About 30 minutes later my son found the other kayak. They also found one of his boots. Still hoping but chances aren't good as time drags on.

I spent 3-1/2 hours yesterday searching and six hours today but what bothers me in all this is that today there were no CG, no Game Wardens, no Sheriff, no one out there searching but the family. Yes it was foggy and the chopper couldn't fly but if I can take my boat out there and my 15 year old son can take his boat out you would think they would have spent a little more time searching.
I didn't fully understand their search patterns and a phone conversation with the CG confirmed that.

Don't mean that as a bash, I fully support all the above but I just at a loss as to why. Maybe someone else can explain.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't explained their search efforts but I applaud yours.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

If the other kayak was found and he wasn't still with it, that's not good. God bless the families involved. I'm praying that he will survive.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

BBCAT said:


> I can't explained their search efforts but I applaud yours.


Same here sir.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

gater said:


> I went back out myself in the fog and immediately found the missing kayakers jacket between greens and north deer. After calling the CG to give them the location I met up with my son in his boat and a Tiki neighbor in his boat and we began looking. Visibility was about 50-75 yards most of the day. Shortly after we split up my son met up with the missing guys dad and some family members and they found the kayak belonging to the missing fisherman. About 30 minutes later my son found the other kayak. They also found one of his boots. Still hoping but chances aren't good as time drags on.
> 
> I spent 3-1/2 hours yesterday searching and six hours today but what bothers me in all this is that today there were no CG, no Game Wardens, no Sheriff, no one out there searching but the family. Yes it was foggy and the chopper couldn't fly but if I can take my boat out there and my 15 year old son can take his boat out you would think they would have spent a little more time searching.
> I didn't fully understand their search patterns and a phone conversation with the CG confirmed that.
> ...


Here,s to you and your son, thanks so much for your caring to help, I applaud your efforts!!


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

gater said:


> After calling the CG to give them the location


Please post the coordinates.

Thanks for your search efforts.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks gater, wish I could have helped today...when it cleared For a bit I was hopeful he would be found on a shell bar....good effort to you and the boy.


----------



## dbmet (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks gater to you and your son for going out there and searching!!



gater said:


> I went back out myself in the fog and immediately found the missing kayakers jacket between greens and north deer. After calling the CG to give them the location I met up with my son in his boat and a Tiki neighbor in his boat and we began looking. Visibility was about 50-75 yards most of the day. Shortly after we split up my son met up with the missing guys dad and some family members and they found the kayak belonging to the missing fisherman. About 30 minutes later my son found the other kayak. They also found one of his boots. Still hoping but chances aren't good as time drags on.
> 
> I spent 3-1/2 hours yesterday searching and six hours today but what bothers me in all this is that today there were no CG, no Game Wardens, no Sheriff, no one out there searching but the family. Yes it was foggy and the chopper couldn't fly but if I can take my boat out there and my 15 year old son can take his boat out you would think they would have spent a little more time searching.
> I didn't fully understand their search patterns and a phone conversation with the CG confirmed that.
> ...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Great job Gater both you and Boo. Wish I was or had been a little better informed. I maybe could have helped. Rescued two a couiple of weeks ago. Get with me and maybe I can help.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Prayers for a happy outcome and to all parties involved. Thank you Gater for your efforts.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Gater, 
Well done sir, well done.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Location*



Barefoot Boy said:


> Please post the coordinates.
> 
> Thanks for your search efforts.


I can get those tomorrow but as a general location the jacket was found upper west bay between greens cut and north deer island not far from the shell marker. The kayaks were found about a quarter mile either side of caranchua cut.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great job on the search Gater!!

Prayers for a good outcome


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Kayak*

This is all speculation on my part but from where the other guy was picked up and the direction of the wind and currents the yaks should have gone between south deer and sportsman road. Once they cleared that the wind being stronger than the current would have carried them across the bay to the north shoreline spoils which is where they were located.

When I gave the GPS location of the jacket to the CG she informed me that couldn't be the jacket because it didn't follow their drift patterns. I said mam you a had a two knot incoming tide and 12-20 mph ENE winds so I'm not sure about your drift patterns but this is right where it should be.

Just my personal thought, I dont think he stayed with the kayak long because even though the yaks were found on the north shoreline, the maze of reefs in and around north and south deer islands would be a safe haven, a place to get off. If he was still with the yak he would have hit bottom crossing confederate. 
We looked close at south and north deer yesterday and today but did not get out and walk it. I hope I'm wrong about all this!

Knowing your kid and his friends spend plenty of time running around out there if never crossed my mind not to go look. It's my back yard, I'm familiar with it and I would do it for anyone and I know you all would do the same. The hardest part is leaving at dark last night knowing there a slight chance he is out there and needs help!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Good man for making the effort gator. Prayers to the missing boy.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Gater, from my understanding from my buddy that picked the one guy up they were pushed out into the channel area then were pulled by the wind and current between N and S Deer. Coming through that way would still put there yaks in the general area they were found.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good job gater.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yaks*



txflats said:


> Gater, from my understanding from my buddy that picked the one guy up they were pushed out into the channel area then were pulled by the wind and current between N and S Deer. Coming through that way would still put there yaks in the general area they were found.


Thanks, that's making more sense. Sounds like they were still with the yaks around the islands. Was the guy picked up around the pilings on the west side of south deer. The CG kept telling me he was clinging to a piling at the entrance to Offats.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Here's the CG press release:

Coast Guard Public Affairs Detachment Houston
Petty Officer 3rd Class Dustin Williams
February 28, 2015

Coast Guard Searches For Kayaker Off Galveston
HOUSTON â€" The Coast Guard is searching for a 23-year-old man wearing a full blue rain suit and holding onto a dark green 16-foot kayak with an 8-foot blue kayak drifting nearby after overturning Saturday morning near South Deer Island.
Missing is Alex Gallant.
At approximately 3 p.m., the Galveston Police Department notified Coast Guard Station Galveston watchstanders that a good samaritan vessel had picked up 21-year-old Brandon Curacas. He was holding onto a piling in the water near 8 mile road in Galveston.
Curacas reported that while kayaking this morning, his friend Alex Gallant tipped over into the 53 degree water and began to panic. In an attempt to get to safety, he accidentally tipped Curacas' boat, at which point both men began drifting and holding onto their overturned boats. Curacas reported that he managed to grab onto a piling, but Gallant continued to drift and was last seen at approximately 10:30 a.m.

The Coast Guard watchstanders launched a Station Galveston 29-foot rescue boat crew and an Air Station Houston MH-65 Dolphin helicopter, which were on scene by 4 p.m. The boatcrew has suspended search due to shallow water and local police suspended their search at sunset. However the MH-65 Dolphin will continue to run search patterns throughout the night. 
Curacas was picked up by the good samaritan at approximately 1 p.m. and was taken to a nearby pier where EMS treated him for mild hypothermia and released him in good condition.
If anyone has any additional information that may assist the search effort, please contact the Coast Guard Sector Houston-Galveston Command Center at 281-464-4854 or on the radio at VHF Marine Channel 16.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Gater, where are they headquartering the search out of?


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes Gater the platform just west sw from south deer right near the old channel. It was the only thing there to get up and out of water on. From my understanding his buddy drifted past him and didn't make it to the platform.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Searched today with the family. No signs. Really sad.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Adpostel*



adpostel said:


> Gater, where are they headquartering the search out of?


I don't think there is really and organized search. Coasties boats are coming from the CG base and the helicopter out of Ellington. Galveston PD had been launching at the Causeway bait camp. I don't anyone know who's looked at what but at this point it's not a real big search area.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Kayak*



txflats said:


> Yes Gater the platform just west sw from south deer right near the old channel. It was the only thing there to get up and out of water on. From my understanding his buddy drifted past him and didn't make it to the platform.


Thanks, the current must have pretty much carried them down the old ICW. It didn't help that they were not familiar with the area, 50 yards in either direction you can stand up, definitely a sad deal.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Search*



capt. david said:


> Searched today with the family. No signs. Really sad.


Thanks looking Dave!


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

It appeared the tide was really high Saturday and most of the reefs were under water and it all probably looked the same. I'm assuming N shore spoil islands were checked good couple houses there refuge could of been sought if he made it as far as the yak. Very sad situation! Thanks for the time and effort put forth i'm in that area every weekend but stayed home cause of the weather and wishing i'd been out there now.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for looking everyone. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Released identification*

Information ?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Alex flipped over by the range marker east of s.deer island(red can bend). Alex flipped first. Brandon went over but his buddy was in a panic state and caused it to flip. Both held onto the kayaks and went between the islands(deer). Brandon swam and made it to the pilings and told his friend to swim. He was also telling him to try and stand up but he would not let go. He lost sight on him in a short time. We searched all the north side of west bay. N. Deer past where the kayaks were found. Alex was wearing boots which were found by Greens Cut. No other signs. Not in the houses on that side. We were there today. Brandon told me he was spent making it to the pilings. Barely able to hold on to them.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this, **** it man. :headknock


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Horrible. Prayers to the family and friend more so now and of course the lost fisherman. May God help perform a miracle now I hate to say.

To Gater, Capt. D and others who helped, thanks for y'all's efforts and CG assistence.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> I'm starting to get a bad feeling about this, **** it man. :headknock


I had a bad feeling after about 4 hours had past.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This is bad, the missing man has a 3 month old son, please pray!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Cbrown85 (Mar 14, 2014)

Prayers sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My prayers
Me and a buddy fished there Sunday but the news did not give a bay location or we would have looked.

What's sad is my buddy was fishing that area Saturday around that time.
He called me today after hearing this news and said he thought he may have heard someone yelling for help while he was fishing but was not sure.
Needless to say he is shook up.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Does the story continue to include that these guys were kayaking without life jackets?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Lots of activity at the old fat boy ramp this morning. When I left for work at 6:30 the activity was at Bubba's bar by the causway.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Fat Boys*



Profish00 said:


> Lots of activity at the old fat boy ramp this morning. When I left for work at 6:30 the activity was at Bubba's bar by the causway.


I started a different thread on this, it deserves its own thread!


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Prayers sent. Thanks you Mr. Gater for all your efforts so far.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

any new update ?


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

This situation is just terrible. Thanks for all that have helped, and are helping in the search. This young man and his family are in our prayers.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Per the Coast Guards website they've cancelled the search. Prayers sent to the families and loved ones.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

I still have faith that he's alive. He's around here somewhere.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

tmanbuckhunter said:


> I still have faith that he's alive. He's around here somewhere.


Hope you are right!

Following this thread and the one on Texas Kayak Fisherman. A guy on TKF explained how dangerous the area where this happened can be, puts it in the top 10. The only time I have ever really been scared on my yak was when I night fished under the causeway. I was anchored and the tide was ripping. The force of the tide and the structure makes it very difficult to pull your anchor in. You pull and pull and when it finally gives you almost turtle.

Continued prayers and very surprised there has not been any new news on this.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

His wife posted on facebook that they are having a memorial service for him. I really hope it's not necessary. 

You are right about that area being dangerous. I launched at 103rd street back in September and turned around before I even got 100 yards away from where I launched. Screw that area.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

RIP
I went over the causway Saturday around noon, I wouldn't even put my 21 foot boat in the water that day the wind and water looked rough. i didn't even see another boat out there.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Was the other fisherman treated for Hyperthermia? Not good feeling for the missing one. Prayers sent


----------

